# Steuersatz Einpreßwerkzeug selberbauen



## Eisenfaust (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo allerseits.

Wir Schrauber kennen das Problem: Steuersatz ausgeschlagen und schon muß ein neuer her. Wer das selber machen will, der muß sich entweder selber behelfen oder läßt es machen. Ich gehöre zur ersteren Gruppe.

Jetzt stehe ich leider etwas auf dem Schlauch und weshalb will ich erklären.

Ich habe mir ein Einpreßwerkzeug selber gebaut, eine M25 Gewindestange und zwei plangefräßte, sauber verarbeitete Aluhülsen, die mit ihren Stirnflächen exakt auf die innere Auflage des Industrielagers passen. Also nochmals: der Druck beim Einpressen wird auf die inneren Stirnflächen der Steuersatzlagerschalen ausgeübt, dort, wo später die Lagerkassetten aufsetzen.
Jetzt lese ich im Mountain-Bike Magazin, daß man mit dem Einpreßwerkzeug auf die äußeren Ränder (oder Lippen) eines Steuersatzes preßt - also nicht auf die belastbareren inneren Auflageflächen. Ich bin etwas irritiert, weil das professionelle Einpreßwerkzeug von Cyclus nämlich auch auf die innere Fläche preßt und nicht auf die äußeren, leicht ramponierbaren Ränder des Lagerbechers bzw. der Lagerschalen.

Wer von euch hat ein professionelles Einpreßwerkzeug und worauf wirkt die Preßkraft beim Einpressen?

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Eisenfaust.

bei den heute üblichen industriegelagerten Steuersätzen kann man ohne Weiteres auch in der Lagerschale pressen. Bei Konusgelagerten Steuersätzen oder Walzenlagern sind dann immer die Laufflächen in Gefahr.

Mein "Werkzeug": Gewindestange M12, 50 mm-Scheiben, je 2 30 mm-Scheiben dahinter, Muttern, unten 2, oben 1. Drückt auf die Lagerschalen aussen und passt für 1" und 1 1/8". Hört sich ziemlich schrottig an und sieht auch so aus, funktioniert aber, sauber ausgerichtet, einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise sollte man schon so arbeiten, daß die Kraft nicht über die Kugeln geleitet wird. Besonders dann, wenn man nicht presst sondern schlägt, ist mit einer Beschädigung des Lagers zu rechnen. 
Pressen geschieht jedoch recht gleichmäßig, es sind kaum Kraftspitzen vorhanden, somit kann man wohl auch auf diese Weise Lager einbauen.
Die "feine Art" ist es aber nicht, wenn man rein die Montage betrachtet. 
Ganz anders sieht es aus, wenn dann hinterher im Betrieb des Rads die Kräfte sowieso quer zur eigentlich vorgesehenen  Belastungsrichtung des Lagers eingeleitet werden. Will heißen: normales Radialkugellager wird rein axial belastet (wie zB. bei meinem Jekyll, absolut lächerlich!) und ist somit eigentlich dem vorzeitigen Verschleiß schutzlos ausgeliefert.

Da kann man sich natürlich das saubere Einpressen über den Außenring schenken, weil hinterher eh alle Kraft über den Innenring quer durch die Kugeln läuft.


----------



## Sherman (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Boandl _
> *Hallo Eisenfaust.
> 
> bei den heute üblichen industriegelagerten Steuersätzen kann man ohne Weiteres auch in der Lagerschale pressen. Bei Konusgelagerten Steuersätzen oder Walzenlagern sind dann immer die Laufflächen in Gefahr.
> ...




So würde ich mir das auch bauen.


----------



## Dafi (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sherman _
> *
> 
> 
> So würde ich mir das auch bauen. *



und so sieht das Teil aus! Un gleich noch eine Aheadset- Spannvorichtung das erspart die Kralle

Dafi


----------



## SteffenScott (7. Dezember 2003)

ich hau den steuersatz mitn gummyhammer rein und das geht auch ohne spezialwerkzeug
und funzt am ende genauso gut


----------



## NightRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

...aber auch nur wenn du glück hast


----------



## feuersturm (7. Dezember 2003)

wenn du ned aufs lager schlägst...warum nicht?

hab ich bisher auch immer so gemacht, hab damit noch keinen getötet...


----------



## NightRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

...obere und untere lagerschale sollten eben exakt parallel zueinander stehen...deshalb gibts ja spezialwerkzeuge...


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2003)

naja, ich nehme mein selbst gebautes werkzeug, die guet alte gewindestange, 2 muttern und ein paar fette scheiben. fertig. hat bis jetzt gepasst.
dass man den job auch mit einem gummihammer hinkriegt, kann sein, aber einen chris king versenke ich NICHT mit einem hammer, egal was kommt.
so long, oldman


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Dezember 2003)

ich fahr seit nen guten jahr nen xt steuersatz im ccler und der funzt noch wie am ersten tag und war sein geld echt wert
also es geht schon mit nen gummihammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2003)

passt doch. 
ich haette halt ein bissl schiss. aber, wenn nix mehr ginge und keiner zuschauen wuerde, vielleicht wuerde ich doch zum hammer greifen...
 
oldman


----------



## Deleted3300 (10. Dezember 2003)

bei nem Bekannten ist der Steuersatz völlig zerlegt!

Wie bekomme ich den raus?

Danke

Reno

P.s:

Wenn  ich das mache bekomme ich die Materialkosten für das selbstbau-Werkzeug 

Reno


----------



## R_Nadal (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Wie teuer ist das ca. die obere+untere Lagerschale herausnehmen zu lassen, und neue wieder reinpressen zu lassen?
LG; Rafa


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Januar 2010)

Das wird nicht mehr als 20 - 30 Euro kosten, wenn man es in einer Fachwerkstatt machen läßt. Wenn man etwas Erfahrung, gutes Werkzeug (Lagerschalenaustreiber) hat, kann man es selber machen, einen Montageständer vorausgesetzt. Das spezielle Werkzeug ist nicht billig und kostet ca. 15 - 30 Euro. Meine ersten Steuersätze habe ich mit einem PU-Stab passender Größe und einem Gummi-Hammer (Karrosseriehammer) herausgetrieben, immer schön im Kreis herumgeschlagen, so daß die Lagrschalen nicht verkanten. Das klappt nicht bei integrierten Steuersätzen!


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. Januar 2010)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Das wird nicht mehr als 20 - 30 Euro kosten, wenn man es in einer Fachwerkstatt machen läßt. Wenn man etwas Erfahrung, gutes Werkzeug (Lagerschalenaustreiber) hat, kann man es selber machen, einen Montageständer vorausgesetzt. Das spezielle Werkzeug ist nicht billig und kostet ca. 15 - 30 Euro. Meine ersten Steuersätze habe ich mit einem PU-Stab passender Größe und einem Gummi-Hammer (Karrosseriehammer) herausgetrieben, immer schön im Kreis herumgeschlagen, so daß die Lagrschalen nicht verkanten. Das klappt nicht bei integrierten Steuersätzen!



Edit :

Gutes Werkzeug ist dir zu teuer


----------



## R_Nadal (27. Januar 2010)

hmm wollte eigentlich nichts mehr investieren... 
das die händler auch so viel verlangen, da es nicht mal 5 min dauert oder sehe ich das falsch. mh da ich kein passendes werkzeug habe muss ich wohl zum händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2010)

Der Thread ist über 7 (!!!) Jahre alt - gibts überhaupt noch Steuersätze? Vor allem, damals war der Mehrwertsteuersatz noch bei 16%. Passt das gesuchte Werkzeug denn auch für die heute üblichen 19%?

Fragen über Fragen....

und nun bitte wieder ab in die Gruft mit der Leiche hier....


----------



## sharky (27. Januar 2010)

kosten: 2 flaschen bier
zeit: 20 minuten
funktion: wie ein gekauftes


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Dezember 2012)

Und wieder nach fast 3 Jahren eine Exhumierung. Da das Thema immer wieder nachgefragt wird.
Mein selbstgemachtes Einpresswerkzeug und den Gabelkonusaufschläger, hat sich schon mehrfach bewährt. 



M16 Gewindestange, zwei große U-Scheiben, die zwei kleineren U-Scheiben zu den Lagern hin zentrieren das Einpresswerkzeug in der Lagerschale, dem Steuerkopf, so verrutscht es nicht.
Tipp von mir, die Lagerschalen immer einzeln einpressen, ist nicht so fummelig und es verkanntet nichts.
Der Gabelkonusaufschläger ist ein Alurohr welches ich ein Stück eingesägt und aufgeweitet habe.


----------



## memphis35 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hoffendlich sieht das nicht der User " antique "  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611406 

Mfg  35


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Dezember 2012)

Mmmmh, bei ihm endet immer alles in einem Drama...
Ob Steuersatz, Bremsen, GPS,... Ich halte ihn mittlerweile für einen (unterhaltsamen) Troll.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611778


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=565792
> Garmin Montana 4sale - Nagelneu und nur kurz benutzt - kapier die Funktionen nicht - 30% unter NP - Nachfragen per PN


----------



## machero (17. Dezember 2012)

wollte kurz darauf hinweisen das man das Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug mittlerweile schon recht günstig bekommt.
z.B. für 32,- Euro bei Rose-Versand 

http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:22688

vor kurzem sogar noch mit 20% Extra-Rabatt im Rose-Adventskalender). 
und fürn zwanni wird man das ding bestimmt auch jederzeit schnell wieder los wenn man es dann doch nicht mehr will.


----------



## Deleted 201728 (25. Januar 2013)

-


----------



## --- (25. Januar 2013)

VoltageYZ schrieb:


> Naja 32 Euro, für ein Werkzeug das man fast nie braucht.
> Warum nicht einfach das Steuerrohr einfetten,.....




Und wie oft brauchst du zuhause einen "Gummi"hammer?....und trotzdem hast du einen..... Das Steuerrohr sollte man übrigens auch mit Einpresswerkzeug einfetten.




> .....Holz dazwischen legen und gleichmässig mit nem (Gummi)Hammer draufschlagen?
> 
> Eine Schraubzwinge, wäre auch noch eine gute möglichkeit.


Weil's Murks ist?


----------

